# Toraxx T400 & Raxxtropin



## darklion (Feb 11, 2015)

Very nice... Looks clean and legit pharmaceutical ..love the boxes


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 11, 2015)

Like this very much, packaging looks inviting and production looks tight brother.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 11, 2015)

K1 said:


> Waiting to see someone post some serums on the Raxxtropin


Send me some and I'll be more than happy to post some serums brother


----------



## pesty4077 (Mar 11, 2015)

Toraxx's greys GH serum test.


----------



## Akamai (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice score on the greys

Ak


----------



## joancasti (Apr 5, 2015)

Seems to be good...


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 5, 2015)

**********


----------



## MightyJohn (Apr 6, 2015)

How are people liking the T400?


----------



## Turkishexpress (Jul 19, 2017)

pesty4077 said:


> Toraxx's greys GH serum test.



Do you know what the dosage was before this serum test?


----------



## Massive G (Jul 30, 2017)

darklion said:


> Very nice... Looks clean and legit pharmaceutical ..love the boxes



Where are the pictures?


----------



## pesty4077 (Jul 31, 2017)

Turkishexpress said:


> Do you know what the dosage was before this serum test?



Sorry I didn't get back to you. I tested his new blacks at 46.3. I think they are 15 IUs per bottle though.


----------

